# [Q] Theme



## mi2gurlz (Jul 28, 2011)

So I am a noob and I finally found a Rom that I like, well a couple. I am looking for themes for DAS BAMF Gingerbread Remix 2.1. If you can also list themes for BAMF GingerStripped 2.1 and BAMF Sense 3.0 RC 4.9 it would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks in advance and no need to get nasty... I did look through the threads and I found 2 or 3 themes just looking for some more.. I like to switch up a lot :wink2:


----------



## ouroborus2012 (Jul 14, 2011)

mi2gurlz said:


> So I am a noob and I finally found a Rom that I like, well a couple. I am looking for themes for DAS BAMF Gingerbread Remix 2.1. If you can also list themes for BAMF GingerStripped 2.1 and BAMF Sense 3.0 RC 4.9 it would be greatly appreciated...
> 
> Thanks in advance and no need to get nasty... I did look through the threads and I found 2 or 3 themes just looking for some more.. I like to switch up a lot :wink2:


I wouldn't worry about "nasty" too much.... This isn't XDA  .. Anyway, I run this theme and love it.. check it out http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1089-URBaN-THEME-FOR-VARIOUS-ROMS&


----------



## ouroborus2012 (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's another.. . strictly BAMF 4.9 though, I believe

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2131-THEME-Taykiin-s-Custom-BAMF-Theme


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Dark horse if you like blue, untouchable if you like red

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## mi2gurlz (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks everyone ill try them out!


----------

